# Is snowboard addiction worth the $$?



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought the DVD box set and have the online subscription for all the new stuff they put out. YES, it is worth it!!! I don't know what your skill level is but I'm sure just about anybody (regardless of skill level) is able to learn something from these videos!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> I bought the DVD box set and have the online subscription for all the new stuff they put out. YES, it is worth it!!! I don't know what your skill level is but I'm sure just about anybody (regardless of skill level) is able to learn something from these videos!!


I'm a firm believer in their product. This will be my start of my 3rd season, I got the video box set & subscription start of my 2nd year. Made last year a blast and my goal is a 3's and more park for this year. Their videos have taught me more than I could have ever learned just watching guys ride.
I'm not the typical rider, started at 42 with my 11 & 12 yr old boys. So if it can help me I am positive it can help others


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I just ordered the DVD set. Be sure to get the 10% discount offered to users of this forum. Just ask admin for the discount code. 
I am confident they will be great because I learned to do 360s thanks to their free 360 video on you tube. 
Its very comprehensive.
enjoy.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I read in the actual Snowboard Addiction thread that their auto bill thing sucks.

Go watch Snowwolf's videos on Youtube.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

its very well done. one of the best instructional videos i have seen for any sport. however, video will never be the same as having someone watch/coach you.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

slyder said:


> I'm a firm believer in their product. This will be my start of my 3rd season, I got the video box set & subscription start of my 2nd year. Made last year a blast and my goal is a 3's and more park for this year. Their videos have taught me more than I could have ever learned just watching guys ride.
> I'm not the typical rider, started at 42 with my 11 & 12 yr old boys. So if it can help me I am positive it can help others


I am in the exact same boat. Only I'm 34 and no kids. Started when I was 32 (damn do I wish I had started earlier) and this in my 3rd season. I picked up snowboard VERY fast. I got 180's down last season so this season my goal are 3's. I will be putting into practice the things they mention in the video. So stoked for this season!!!!


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

dreampow said:


> I learned to do 360s thanks to their free 360 video on you tube.
> Its very comprehensive.


Their new 360 vid is even better!


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

*Yes!*

Do it - freestyle ninjas unite.

Whereabouts in the country to you ride?


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

boston said:


> Do it - freestyle ninjas unite.
> 
> Whereabouts in the country to you ride?


Brighton, UT. Opening day is supposed to be Nov. 10.. Can't wait!!! It's my first season up here


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

pontiuspylate said:


> Their new 360 vid is even better!


they did add some more technical points to the new video, I still watch both :thumbsup:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Get it. Their vids are technical and easy to understand.


----------



## Nac (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes very worth it imo very nice videos that will help elevate your game


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn. I'm really interested in this now.


----------



## ware4 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ive been really impressed with all of their videos. Broke my leg this summer and I've been watching every I can get my hands on. Haven't put any of it into practice yet but as someone who always stuck to cruising I'm now eager to hit the park and try out everything I have learned conceptually. It's also nice that I can bing them to the hill on my phone. 

The teaching is first rate and everything Is explained in great detail. I'm totally self taught and their videos helped me to make sense out of a lot of things that I just tend to do without thinking....like the idea of counter rotation for instance.


----------



## damanb (Sep 9, 2011)

hmm... I am leaning more towards getting it after hearing from everyone..

I may wait a couple months and see how things are progressing on my own since this is my first full season of snowboarding so I have a lot of things I can work on and progress before I really NEED what's going on in the vids. We'll see I guess....


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, definitely go for it. You can get them for both Natural & Goofy stance. I have the vids on my ipod touch which is great for being able to have a quick look anytime. 

IIRC, if you start signing up then quit before you finish, they email you out a discount coupon of around 25%. - sshhhhh!

damanb - IMO Probably good to get them now, so you don't have to change any bad habits you may pick up along the way.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

damanb said:


> hmm... I am leaning more towards getting it after hearing from everyone..
> 
> I may wait a couple months and see how things are progressing on my own since this is my first full season of snowboarding so I have a lot of things I can work on and progress before I really NEED what's going on in the vids. We'll see I guess....


I definitely think Snowboard Addiction's videos are worth it despite the fact that there are hundreds of free instructional videos on Youtube.


----------



## supafobb (Jan 27, 2012)

I know I'm a bit late in the game in this thread, but I just want to say that the video has helped me a LOT.

On Sunday, I did my very first nollie-into-tail press and held it for about 4-5 seconds. It was the most amazing feeling. Over the weeks, I've watched the videos over and over, and started with presses, which the explanations made it very easy to learn. 

And this was just from watching the beginner and their free Intro-to-Buttering videos.


----------

